# New England Cockapoo Breeders?



## Mia802 (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm looking for a cockapoo puppy to bring home in the next 1-2 years.

I've started doing some research on breeders and cockapoo breeding.

Mia was an F1 cockapoo (American Cocker x Toy Poodle) and I've noticed the first generation 'poos tend to be the most consistent looking.

I've also seen some breeders that are breeding higher generations. Some have puppies that are very inconsistent in terms of conformation- ranging from looking almost like poodles, to almost like cockers, and in between. Some have puppies that are much more consistent and these breeders seem to be the ones that are either moving towards developing cockapoos as a breed, or at least breeding for consistent traits within their own lines.

Health testing is very important to me- in particular eyes (PRA and CERF) and OFA for hips and patellas. I want a healthy, structurally sound dog.

Lastly, temperament and drive are important to me. I want a friendly, happy, mentally stable dog (which most cockapoos seem to be). One that has a drive to work, ability to learn, and eagerness to please- to be able to train and compete in at least agility. Possibly other dog sports such as rally O or barn hunt as well.

A problem I'm coming across is that even if the breeders I see have done all of the health testing, they're breeding 6 or 7 litters a year. Ethically, that doesn't sit well with me. It makes it feel like they're breeding primarily for profit rather than carefully choosing which pairs to breed. This is not something I see reputable purebred breeders doing. I also don't see reputable purebred breeders charging as much as cockapoo breeders do. If I wanted a purebred Cocker or Poodle, even with all the health testing and with titled parents, it wouldn't cost me much more than $1500 at the most. A couple of years ago I almost got a whippet from champion racing and flyball lines for $1000. Why are cockapoos so much more? Is it just the demand, or is there another reason?

Out of the breeders I've looked at, right now I'm liking Erin's New England Cockapoos. She does all of the health testing I'm looking for and breeds fairly consistent looking dogs. It also seems like she cares a lot about her dogs' health. Does anyone have experience with her and her dogs?

Any other recommendations for breeders in New England? (I would also consider traveling further in the US or Canada for the right breeder/dog.)


----------

